# How to interface Decoder Pro to a lenght of track???



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

How do i connect my computer using Decoder Pro to a length of track not using my mrc prodigy sq. 2?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The Digitrax PR3 will do what you want just fine.There are a few others that I haven't tried.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

This is a popular solution...

http://www.sprog.us.com/sprog.html


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The Digitrax PR3 has 2 screw terminals the go to the track (I use a piece of flex track) . Plug the wall wart into the PR3 and the USB port goes to your computer and your all set to use Decoder Pro to set (Program) the CV's in your decoders!


----------

